# Search for Kelowna D&D Gamers



## Lucger (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey I  am looking to start a D&D 4e or Essentials weekly campaign. Need a DM and some fun people to get together on friday or Saturday nights. We could meet at my place in the "Man Cave" or via Skype. Although i've never played D&D over skype before but willing to try. Send me an email: lucger@shaw.ca


----------

